# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh chủ đề trái cây: AV PO012 Complete Produce Library 1

## benhvienaau

*125 TIF + alfa-mask | ~ 2000x2000 | 377 mb*​












​[download][/download]


[CODE]http://rapidshare.com/files/31428944...ib_1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/31429660...ib_1.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/31430588...ib_1.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/31431256...ib_1.part4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/31428944...ib_1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/31429660...ib_1.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/31430588...ib_1.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/31431256...ib_1.part4.rar
[code]http://letitbit.net/download/1494.10...part1.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/2701.22...part2.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/7626.70...part3.rar.html
http://letitbit.net/download/0641.02...part4.rar.html


```
http://letitbit.net/download/7635.7c3d17bfe422c68e6e60198c29/AV_PO012_Compl_Produce_Lib_1.rar.html
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=8468

----------

